
GitLab 8.12 Released with Cycle Analytics and Global Code Search - dwaxe
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/09/22/gitlab-8-12-released/
======
sytse
One of the highlights in this release for me are the Review Apps and the
autoscaling CI on Kubernetes. Questions are welcome.

